# Magne-Traction bevel angles



## Alex (Jul 28, 2012)

What’s a good bevel angles (base and edge) for a Lib Tech Skate Banana with Magne-Traction? I’m a strong intermediate rider and ride in all conditions from deep powder to hardpack. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I believe it's factory +1/-1 between that and the rocker you shouldn't need to change the bevel. The bananna is really a dedicated park board that floats powder because of rocker. It would not be my board of choice for hard pack, steps and ice.


----------



## Alex (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I’m actually replacing an old banana that I rode for last 3 seasons and I absolutely love it. Getting used to it was a bitch, but after few days I was starting to see advantages of reverse camber. Magne-traction really works well on hardpack and ice. I didn’t realize that banana came with beveled edges, will need to keep this in mind when next time I tune it. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

I ride my bananna and gnu altered genetics on hard pack and ice specifically because the mt seems to helps cut through it. :dunno:


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

RedRomo said:


> I ride my bananna and gnu altered genetics on hard pack and ice specifically because the mt seems to helps cut through it. :dunno:


Red, you cant honestly tell me you don't feel a major difference between the ag and bananna on ice and hard pack. If you didn't feel a difference wouldn't you only need 1 board instead of a park and all mt setups?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Red, you cant honestly tell me you don't feel a major difference between the ag and bananna on ice and hard pack. If you didn't feel a difference wouldn't you only need 1 board instead of a park and all mt setups?


What a silly question - they are obviously different boards with different riding characteristics. That said, the Magnetraction -which is the only thing that RedRomo was actually referring to with respect to performance on hard pack and ice- does exactly the same on both boards (as it does to varying degrees on all the boards that have it).


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

I ride the mt (magna-traction) boards on pack and ice because I DO notice the difference with them. I ride my DH otherwise. Sorry, wasn't very clear on that post.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> What a silly question - they are obviously different boards with different riding characteristics. That said, the Magnetraction -which is the only thing that RedRomo was actually referring to with respect to performance on hard pack and ice- does exactly the same on both boards (as it does to varying degrees on all the boards that have it).


It wasn't really a question just a comment on his response to my opinion in post 2 that a skate bananna isn't the greatest board for use on ice and hard pack. I have 2 boards with magnetraction so I'm pretty familiar with how it works and what it does. I'm also of the belief that any board can be ridden any where on the mt in any condition. That being said I personally use a board best suited to the overall conditions of the day and, or the riding I'll be doing.


----------



## tiredpanda (Nov 3, 2012)

I messaged Mervin and they said all their boards come stock 0/90 edge angle


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tiredpanda said:


> I messaged Mervin and they said all their boards come stock 0/90 edge angle


You might want to double-check that with them, as it is inconsistent with what Mervin (and others) have told me. For instance, I am pretty sure the T. Rice has different stock bevels (in fact, I believe the bevel for T. Rice varies along the length of the edge).


----------



## tiredpanda (Nov 3, 2012)

On Nov 20, 2012 4:09 PM, "Sarah Adkins" <[email protected]> wrote:
Hi me,

*

Our boards are factory tuned to 0/90!

*

Happy riding,

*

Sarah Adkins


I messaged them asking what the angles of the 2012 gnu altered genetics


----------



## Alex (Jul 28, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> You might want to double-check that with them, as it is inconsistent with what Mervin (and others) have told me. For instance, I am pretty sure the T. Rice has different stock bevels (in fact, I believe the bevel for T. Rice varies along the length of the edge).


I contacted Mervin and asked them specifically about Skate Banana, their reply was 0/90


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tiredpanda said:


> On Nov 20, 2012 4:09 PM, "Sarah Adkins" <[email protected]> wrote:
> Hi me,
> 
> *
> ...


You might want to ask her about her previous email that was quoted here...


----------



## tiredpanda (Nov 3, 2012)

I did last night. Waiting on a response. Pretty annoying if you ask me I'm glad I had that other email to quote tho might get a better response .


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tiredpanda said:


> I did last night. Waiting on a response. Pretty annoying if you ask me I'm glad I had that other email to quote tho might get a better response .


Common issue with customer service guys at many snowboard brands - they tend to reply quickly, but the response is often inaccurate or plain wrong. Never Summer and Mervin are the worst in that respect, in my experience.


----------

